# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  به نظر شما قبول میشم؟

## Shiny_7

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
من امسال کنکور ارشد مجموعه شیمی دادم و رتبه در سهمیه زیرگروه  آلی 321 شدم و آخرین نفر مجاز هم 4812 هست، میخواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه امسال رشته پلیمر روزانه فردوسی 2 نفر بیشتر از پارسال شده ظرفیتش و پارسال یکی با 350 پلیمر شبانه فردوسی قبول شده، شانس من برای قبولی این رشته روزانه اش چقدره؟
ممنون میشم هر کی اطلاعاتی داره در این زمینه راهنمایی کنه.

----------

